

New Horizons: Probe sends detailed view of Pluto - kartikkumar
http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-33524589

======
sctb
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9884165](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9884165).

------
gus_massa
Current simultaneous discussion (bbc.co.uk):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9884165](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9884165)
(50 points, 1 hour ago, 21 comments)

~~~
jessaustin
Most of which are political BS. Let's have a better conversation here!

